# What To Do With 125gal Tank



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a 125 gal tank have not set up or even started cycling yet. (black sand black background low lighting 55gal sump filter 900gph) Trying to decide what I should put in it. Here are what i was considering... also trying to find something that can live in there for life... or atleast a VERY long time.

stingray (not sure what species stays relatively small?)

gar

arowana

shoal of cariba and piraya (5 of each ideally)

my problem with the gar aro and stingray... I would like to know what could cohab with them?? or would they have to be solitaire?

thanks for any advice suggestions... this is going to be my most visible tank in the front room... so want to do something killer.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> I have a 125 gal tank have not set up or even started cycling yet. (black sand black background low lighting 55gal sump filter 900gph) Trying to decide what I should put in it. Here are what i was considering... also trying to find something that can live in there for life... or atleast a VERY long time.
> 
> stingray (not sure what species stays relatively small?)possibly hystrix though true hystrix are rare and $$. 125 would also be the min, 180g is ideal
> 
> ...


I have a 125g too so it sucks that is a no go on rays and arows.

Here are some things I have thought of:

-large 12" plus rhom with mayby some small tetras
-fahaka puffer (solitary)
- predatory tank (bichers, barracudas, fire eel, oscars- not all at once but those types of fish)
-large cichlids liek festaes or jaguar cichlids - possibly a pair or one with soem smaller cichlids
-mixed pygo shoal or mayby a serra shoal
- large wolf fish species
-smaller community
-african cichlids.....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

your problem with the gar arow and stingray is you will need a 300 gal easy when they are less than half full grown and not who they can live with, if you dont have a huge tank dont get one of thoes monster fish its not fair to them. Stingrays will all get huge(over 24") and the smallest arowanas are the asians and they get well over 2 feet as-well, the gars im not to sure on. Go with the shoal of caribes you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

would prefer something more active than a rhom.... most single huge rhoms i see just kinda sit there....

i know most fish get more docile when larger.... thats why I wanted more than one fish in the tank.

what is up with the "fresh water moray eels" ???


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a caribe shoal is very active and they will fill up the tank, they will all get around 6-8" in a year and stay active till they hit 12" and even then are half decent just slow crusing around like sharks on the prowl ( i had a shoal of caribes well over 11" each they are a sight to see). Not sure on the fresh water moray eels but i dont think they are meant to live in fresh water, even snowflake eels can be acclimated to fresh for short periods but not good overall. Akskirmish (sp?) hes a member on this forum has a tire track eel that is freaking massive.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> what is up with the "fresh water moray eels" ???


They would be better in brackish.

Some other cool fish:
paraya, gulper catish, true fw eels, shovel nose catfish (pushing it), green terrors, jack dempsys...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

bob351 said:


> a caribe shoal is very active and they will fill up the tank, they will all get around 6-8" in a year and stay active till they hit 12" and even then are half decent just slow crusing around like sharks on the prowl ( i had a shoal of caribes well over 11" each they are a sight to see). Not sure on the fresh water moray eels but i dont think they are meant to live in fresh water, even snowflake eels can be acclimated to fresh for short periods but not good overall. Akskirmish (sp?) hes a member on this forum has a tire track eel that is freaking massive.


I thought his big tire track eel croaked


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

again it probably cause im a p-freak id do a bada$$ pygo shaol


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i was thinking pygo group before i even read what you were tinking for options


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

the real reason i was considering doing something else... is because i am buying my first home... and i think I am going to miss baby cariba season hah and dont have the patience to wait another year.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I was thinking pygo shaol when I read the thread title. It sucks that you might miss this season but I would seriously try and make that work though, IMO big tanks like that are made for a bunch of little monsters like pygos


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

If I ever sell all my pygos Im thinking of doing a huge ass community tank in my 125. Ive kept pygos for 7 years now. Id keep my manny but its been awhile since I had a community tank and it would be cool to see large groups of tetras but thats just me. How about a mac shoal or some geryis?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what about a big serra with lots of small tetras and have the tank planted.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

CA/SA cichlids are always cool. They come is a bunch of cool colors and tons of attitude. You don;t have to do the common oscars or JDs. You could order some of the more unusual ones from the some of the sponsers.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Throw a few Armatus in there.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i would say go for a caribe shoal... you wont be able to have 5 piraya and 5 caribe.. maybe 3 of each. but the piraya will out grow that tank. or you could try a s. mac shoal.

the aro, stingray. it is to narrow of a tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cariba and Piraya shoal. You won't regret it...


----------



## David. (Mar 26, 2011)

I am with the Cariba voters. As small as you can get them as well. By far the most active shoals of P's I ever owned. Growth rate was too fast. Seemed like 1 day I had 3-4 inchers flying around the tank to 8-10 inch lazy dudes sitting around overnight, lol. I enjoyed the ride and got a lot more than I paid for them when I got tired of them so it was a win/win deal. Never had a group of P's swim, eat, and grow like those Cariba's did. The only Piranha's I ever had I was actually disappointed they grew so fast.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

10-15 whipples.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Caribe shoal is my vote.


----------



## ordo (Dec 13, 2010)

Do what I did... that video is a few months old. I will post a new one soon. They are all 6 inches or so now and, the tank is full of ativity.

Suggestions, get lots of filtration. I am running a 55 gal sump, fluval fx5 and eheim classic 2217. Also use a couple good sized powerheads to keep plenty of flow. My Ps swim in the current virtually all the time. I am running 2 koralia hydor 1200s. I picked up 12 and still have them all.... 1 is in the sump at the moment healing. The cichlids and danios add a lot of personality to the tank.

ordo


----------

